# Which cpt code do you bill for....



## valleycoder (Mar 17, 2011)

School physicals:

Employer physicals:

Workers Comp visits: 

Workers Comp (return to work) visits:


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 17, 2011)

There are CPT codes relevant to WC, but I'm not sure if they're what you need - they're in the "Special E/M Services" section. You should check with your local carrier for more information on their reimbursement policies/protocol - they may require something that you'd never guess using only CPT guidelines. Your profile says you're from VA, so this info may help:

Virginia limits the employer's pecuniary liability to such charges as prevail in the same
community for similar treatment when such treatment is paid for by the injured person. The
website of the Virginia Workers' Compensation Commission confirms that there is no fee
schedule in Virginia. Rather, charge schedules agreed to by the carrier and the provider are to be enforced.
http://www.vwc.state.va.us/portal/vwc-website/ComServices/ComSrvcForProviders

As for school physicals, we use preventive medicine E/M's for the child's age with V70.3

Same for work exams, except w/V70.5. Be warned, though - many insurers don't cover either of the last 2.


----------

